# Cool girls bikes



## King Louie (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah I ride a girls bike when it's cool , 1956 JC Higgins Jet Flow , post up them cool Girls Bikes


----------



## Fonz (Mar 30, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 443651 View attachment 443652 View attachment 443653 View attachment 443654 Yeah I ride a girls bike when it's cool , 1956 JC Higgins Jet Flow , post up them cool Girls Bikes


----------



## Fonz (Mar 30, 2017)

Guess I'm twice as cool as you. Lol.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 30, 2017)

The best riders I have are my wife's bikes they peddle easy and they are usually less beat up and worn out than  my boy bikes. Yeah I confess I like riding them, but I still know which bathroom to use.✌


----------



## King Louie (Mar 30, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 443659 View attachment 443660 View attachment 443661 View attachment 443662 View attachment 443663 The best riders I have are my wife's bikes they peddle easy and they are usually less beat up and worn out than  my boy bikes. Yeah I confess I like riding them, but I still know which bathroom to use.✌



As long as you stand up ! Lol


----------



## King Louie (Mar 30, 2017)

Fonz said:


> Guess I'm twice as cool as you. Lol.



Two Cool !!! Lol


----------



## the2finger (Mar 30, 2017)

You mean as long as you don't "step thru to ride".


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2017)

I only have three women's bikes in my collection. One is original, and was saved from being parted. One is undergoing restoration. The other I don't know what to do with it, but it is an old family bike.

Here's the original one that I literally rescued from being parted out on RRB. The seat and post were gone, crank, chain ring, pedals, and BB assembly gone, and headlight was also gone. It was extensively cleaned and rebuilt. I let it sit outside a bit too long, but it didn't get much worse than when I got it. 1964 Monark Silver King. This bike was literally saved from death, and was presented in a museum in Lancaster, OH last year alongside my '65...



 

 

 

 


*The Odd Couple....*



 

*Appropriate music...





*


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 443659 View attachment 443660 View attachment 443661 View attachment 443662 View attachment 443663 The best riders I have are my wife's bikes they peddle easy and they are usually less beat up and worn out than  my boy bikes. Yeah I confess I like riding them, but I still know which bathroom to use.✌




Nice Dayton! Is that about a 1956 or '57?



Dayton...yip yip Dayton....yip yip yip yip


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 30, 2017)

Lookout everyone! He's got cooties!


----------



## King Louie (Mar 30, 2017)

the2finger said:


> You mean as long as you don't "step thru to ride".



No I mean when you used the bathroom! Lol


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## the2finger (Mar 30, 2017)

Dayton is a '40


----------



## mike j (Mar 31, 2017)

....


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 443651 View attachment 443652 View attachment 443653 View attachment 443654 Yeah I ride a girls bike when it's cool , 1956 JC Higgins Jet Flow , post up them cool Girls Bikes



Very cool,I had a '57 years  ago. It was identical to your '56 except it had a "hooded" headlight.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2017)

It actually was identical to Handle Bar Hoarders bike,posted above. Been gone a long time now,memory fuzzy. Sweet looking gals bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2017)

My girls....


----------



## None (Mar 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> My girls....
> 
> View attachment 443916 View attachment 443917 View attachment 443919 View attachment 443920 View attachment 443921 View attachment 443922View attachment 443924




Lovely, lovely. All beautiful! Life goals. Haha


----------



## None (Mar 31, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 443651 View attachment 443652 View attachment 443653 View attachment 443654 Yeah I ride a girls bike when it's cool , 1956 JC Higgins Jet Flow , post up them cool Girls Bikes




Heck yes! Awesome!


----------



## kreika (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 443925 View attachment 443926 View attachment 443927 View attachment 443928 View attachment 443929



I'm not usually a big fan of this color combo, but boy does it work on this gal! What's the headshroud decal say?


----------



## kreika (Mar 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm not usually a big fan of this color combo, but boy does it work on this gal! What's the headshroud decal say?




Thanks, it is a strange color combo! I think it says Penco. Never seen that branding before. Was told it came out of San Francisco. Found a metal company by that name. Also found a Penco that made high top sneakers back then. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2017)

kreika said:


> Thanks, it is a strange color combo! I think it says Penco. Never seen that branding before. Was told it came out of San Francisco. Found a metal company by that name. Also found a Penco that made high top sneakers back then. Any help greatly appreciated!



Was just talking with a fellow Caber about this and thinking it may have been sold at J.C. Penny stores.


----------



## kreika (Mar 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Was just talking with a fellow Caber about this and thinking it may have been sold at J.C. Penny stores.
> View attachment 443977
> View attachment 443978




I was totally thinking JCPennys. I googled Penco but it didn't hit JCPennys as a shortened version of it. Thanks Mike!!! Awesome pic info too.


----------



## None (Mar 31, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 443925 View attachment 443926 View attachment 443927 View attachment 443928 View attachment 443929




Man o man!!! So AWESOME!


----------



## None (Mar 31, 2017)

kreika said:


> Thanks, it is a strange color combo! I think it says Penco. Never seen that branding before. Was told it came out of San Francisco. Found a metal company by that name. Also found a Penco that made high top sneakers back then. Any help greatly appreciated!




I LOVE THE COLORS!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2017)

kreika said:


> I was totally thinking JCPennys. I googled Penco but it didn't hit JCPennys as a shortened version of it. Thanks Mike!!! Awesome pic info too.



It was actually Scott(Rustjunkie) that shared that pic with me. Nice!


----------



## Fonz (Mar 31, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Man o man!!! So AWESOME!



Very cool


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 31, 2017)

Here are a few of my "Cool Girls Bikes" a '51 restored Color Flow, an unrestored original '41 Rollfast, and the best of the best, my NOS, never ridden,
never used, stored since new 1950's girls Roadmaster Luxury Liner. Even the 60 year old tires are like new.
Thanks for looking!.........Wayne


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2017)

Never ridden?


----------



## kreika (Mar 31, 2017)

Wow super amazing shape all of them!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Mar 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It was actually Scott(Rustjunkie) that shared that pic with me. Nice!




Thank you @rustjunkie


----------



## kreika (Mar 31, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 444089 View attachment 444090 View attachment 444091 View attachment 444092




Man that mostly red on black....SICK!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 31, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Never ridden?



Yes, truly NOS, never ridden, stored in a heated home in PA since new. I purchased it  about 4 years ago. I was as amazed as you are.
Here is a picture of the serial number on the BB...............Wayne


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 31, 2017)

My wife's 1948 Monarch Super Deluxe . Great rider. My granddaughter enjoys riding it also.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 31, 2017)

A few more pretty girls... My '52 Hornet ( unrestored), '54 24" Wasp ( Unrestored) 1964 Sears Deluxe Spaceliner ( restored), '55 20" Huffy Mainliner (restored), '58 Deluxe Corvette ( unrestored) '67 Columbia (mint original), '50 Colson Scout & '54 Schwinn Starlet.
Thanks for looking...........Wayne


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 31, 2017)

I have a CABE gallery devoted to them, but she's not in there yet...have to paint fenders and assemble.
Chris


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 31, 2017)

1934 Mead Ranger. Armored Wood Balloon Tire.


----------



## 68sd (Mar 31, 2017)

my wifes 1962 Murray Fleetline


----------



## 68sd (Mar 31, 2017)

68sd said:


> my wifes 1962 Murray Fleetline


----------



## King Louie (Apr 1, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 443731 View attachment 443732



Sweetness !!! And that Jet Flow !


----------



## King Louie (Apr 1, 2017)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 443851



Art Deco at its best !


----------



## King Louie (Apr 1, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> My girls....
> 
> View attachment 443916 View attachment 443917 View attachment 443919 View attachment 443920 View attachment 443921 View attachment 443922View attachment 443924



Beautiful !!!!


----------



## King Louie (Apr 1, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 443925 View attachment 443926 View attachment 443927 View attachment 443928 View attachment 443929



Twice as nice !


----------



## King Louie (Apr 1, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Heck yes! Awesome!



Let's see those bikes !


----------



## None (Apr 1, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Let's see those bikes !




A few of my ladies...


----------



## buickmike (Apr 1, 2017)

Keep em comin - Des.


----------



## King Louie (Apr 1, 2017)

Desireé said:


> A few of my ladies... ! !
> 
> View attachment 444661
> 
> ...



Pretty Ladies !!! Didn't know you where a Schwinn Girl !!!


----------



## horizonblue (Apr 1, 2017)

Desireé said:


> A few of my ladies...
> 
> View attachment 444661
> 
> ...



great collection you have going. that Madison is looking really clean


----------



## the2finger (Apr 1, 2017)

Does liking to ride girl bikes make you a Bikesexual? It's not as bad as cross dressing but it is a start.


----------



## None (Apr 2, 2017)

King Louie said:


> Pretty Ladies !!! Didn't know you where a Schwinn Girl !!!




Thank you! I've got three!


----------



## None (Apr 2, 2017)

horizonblue said:


> great collection you have going. that Madison is looking really clean




Thank you @horizonblue!!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 2, 2017)

*1939 Elgin 


 Miss Representation *


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Getting this old girl back on the road.
Rudge Whitworth, Coventry built.
She may be a little rough 'round the edges but she looks fabulous to me!
Some remnants of original transfers on the original paint


----------



## None (Apr 3, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Getting this old girl back on the road.
> Rudge Whitworth, Coventry built.
> She may be a little rough 'round the edges but she looks fabulous to me!
> Some remnants of original transfers on the original paint
> ...





AWESOME!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> AWESOME!!!



Many thanks Desireé, she's been neglected for way too long!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 3, 2017)

I like your green Roadmaster Desiree, hadn't seen that before!  Need some better pics. Any Colsons?


----------



## None (Apr 3, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> I like your green Roadmaster Desiree, hadn't seen that before!  Need some better pics. Any Colsons?




Thanks!!! She's missing a light. I need a colson!  haha I'll post more pictures of that roadmaster soon!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 3, 2017)

Desireé said:


> A few of my ladies...
> 
> View attachment 444661
> 
> ...



Nice green Roadmaster. Did you get that one off off Bikeyard?


----------



## None (Apr 3, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Nice green Roadmaster. Did you get that one off off Bikeyard?




Nah. Another caber though.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like it was with mine at one time.


----------



## None (Apr 3, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 445877 View attachment 445878 Looks like it was with mine at one time.




Holy cow! Yeah!!! Haha how funny. We are totally cool.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 3, 2017)

That's it, gotta be. Both really Cool colors!


----------



## mike j (Apr 3, 2017)

....


----------



## Barto (Apr 3, 2017)

Did this for my oldest daughter and she thinks I'm great for doing it for her...I really enjoyed doing it and called it the Orange Crusher. The Teal Columbia is for my youngest.  I'm currently collecting parts and she wants it all origional.  The bottom Columbia is a real deal barn find survivor.  Not sure what I'm going to do with it but it won't be parted


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Late 20's/30's, looks like a Sunbeam, but I'm not 100% sure.
This is her favourite.


----------



## Cadorino (Apr 6, 2017)

Picked this up, just thought it was cool...cleaned it, greased it, put new tires on it, will have it for when my daughter visits. JC Higgins with badge indicating "Made in Germany".

 In need of rear rack to complete it!


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 6, 2017)

Picked up the girls bike for 20.00 bucks at local flea market for my daughter. Dug the O.G  blue paint so much I had it color matched and built my straight bar from scratch to match it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 6, 2017)

Super nice original paint 1947 Dixie Flyer badged Huffman I used to own.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 6, 2017)

Didn't realize how cool this one was till it sold at a swap before I got it out of the truck. '53 Imperial badged Colson. @JOEL


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2018)

1968 Rudge De-Luxe...


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm still looking for that special woman that will ride my untouched first year middleweight 1955 Corvette.    Other than the front tire, this is completely original and I was the first one to loosen the left rear axle nut.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 3, 2018)

I built this for my sister about 8 yrs ago . Really nice original bike.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 3, 2018)

“Miss” Racycle with her “Brother” at my McHenry Museum show for the Amgen race this year in Modesto, Ca.


----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 3, 2018)

Sorry, here is the photo!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2019)

Somehow missed this post before. Guess better late than never. My two 26" ladies - circa 1939 Schwinn and 1950 MW Hawthorne. Both very nice riders, especially the Hawthorne. -Dave


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 13, 2019)

*HOT DOG Dave ,,Love the fact of its all original,the split rear rack,never saw a chain guard matched to a skirt guard like that,let alone the netting style tapered towards the rear,and as I work my way to the front,the way the five gill tank meets the front headtube,and the unique springer front end, wrapped in chrome ,hittin the pavement with those Wards Riverside Tires,simply BEAUTIFUL
*


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2019)

1948 Schwinn...


----------



## mike j (Apr 13, 2019)

Spied this one outside a little store in a London suburb this past summer during a lay over there.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 31, 2019)

37 zep


----------



## tacochris (Jan 8, 2021)

Honestly, call it part of the game but Im not into girls bikes but I wont stand by and let one get trashed.  These two I saved and have had for a long time, not even sure how long really, but maybe one day i will rebuild them.  Both are badly repainted but they still exist....


----------



## srfndoc (Jan 8, 2021)

36 Colson Vogue recently completed for one of my daughters:


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2021)

Cleveland Welding..........


----------



## tacochris (Jan 8, 2021)

vincev said:


> Cleveland Welding..........
> View attachment 1334981



Thanks for posting this one!  Its basically the correct look of the yellow one I posted above.  My wife has been asking for me to redo it back to original so this actually lets me know what that should look like!  Very beautiful!


----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 8, 2021)

1941 Schwinn New World “Easy Rider” with 3-speed.


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2021)

Colson...........original paint.........................


----------



## mrg (Jan 8, 2021)

Crusty Clipper


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 8, 2021)

My wife’s wartime Roadmaster. Paint is nearly perfect


----------



## tech549 (Jan 9, 2021)

here are a few cool ladies


----------



## vincev (Jan 10, 2021)

Wards Hawthorn Comet.............


----------



## TieDye (Jan 10, 2021)

I have 13 cool ladies bikes.   I need to take some more pics and get busy posting them. 
Deb


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jan 11, 2021)

my newest member of the bike family.



Schwinn Fiesta



G113339

For some reason, it came up as a 1950, but that sure ain't right - Fiesta were from 62-68!

Found it: 

It's a g4... so it's a 1964! Still awesome


----------



## COB (Jan 14, 2021)

Fun rider.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> My girls....
> 
> View attachment 443916 View attachment 443917 View attachment 443919 View attachment 443920 View attachment 443921 View attachment 443922View attachment 443924



Pics 1,3, and 7are cool.


Wayne Adam said:


> A few more pretty girls... My '52 Hornet ( unrestored), '54 24" Wasp ( Unrestored) 1964 Sears Deluxe Spaceliner ( restored), '55 20" Huffy Mainliner (restored), '58 Deluxe Corvette ( unrestored) '67 Columbia (mint original), '50 Colson Scout & '54 Schwinn Starlet.
> Thanks for looking...........Wayne
> 
> View attachment 444173
> ...



All lovely. I'm digging the Columbia


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 14, 2021)

the2finger said:


> Does liking to ride girl bikes make you a Bikesexual? It's not as bad as cross dressing but it is a start.



Slam your nuts on the top bar of a boy's bike hha


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 14, 2021)

Grumpy Grampy said:


> Slam your nuts on the top bar of a boy's bike hha






the2finger said:


> Does liking to ride girl bikes make you a Bikesexual? It's not as bad as cross dressing but it is a start.



Slam your nuts on the top bar of a boy's bike hard enough because the chain came off or broke and you will ride one too.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 14, 2021)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 445877 View attachment 445878 Looks like it was with mine at one time.



I don't know a lot yet but I'm seeing a lot of bikes with the struts on the front forks. Was that before they invited springers? Just can't see how they work if the fork is a straight uncut piece of steel. D. Could someone enlighten me. I am addicted to springers. Never had one on a bicycle before. That's why I  want one so bad now.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 14, 2021)

In some cases I would think they would add strength to the fork. Some seem to be cosmetic however the type with the strut support cat to the fork must add some sort of stability. Even a nice bracketed type would add something IMO. Love the smooth ride of a springer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 14, 2021)

Sorry the type with the support cast with the fork, not cat.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 14, 2021)

Here are a couple of my favorite that I currently own.

1941 CWC Western Flyer and a 1940 Rollfast 4 bar


----------



## COB (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Nashman (Jan 23, 2021)

King Louie said:


> As long as you stand up ! Lol



Why stand up when you can sit down? Less chance of hitting your pant leg with your spray! Wait until you hit 60+


----------



## Nashman (Jan 23, 2021)

1st balloon tire bike I bought in the early 1980's in Minneapolis Mn., a Hiawatha. My Daughter has it now. These were taken about 12 years ago. She's 22 now, still has the bike.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 23, 2021)

That's a good looking bike you have her.


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks good but it's missing a real springer. The fender skirts are kinda cool. They look like they would help keep stuff like loose clothes or women's dresses and skirts out of the chain and back tire


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 24, 2021)

...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jan 25, 2021)

My Skylark...


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2021)

What says ladies bike more than Campus Queen ???????


----------

